# Ginger Beer



## Dubes (15/2/18)

Hi all. 

After some help. I have used this recipe before and it works really well as a non alcoholic drink. 

GINGER BEER

100g Ginger
350g Caster Sugar
200ml Water
2 Lemons
1/8 Teaspoon Yeast x 2
1800ml Filtered Water


1. Grate ginger put into pot with sugar and 200ml of water. Bring to boil until sugar is dissolved. Leave to cool.

2. Once cooled split into 2 x 1.25L bottles.*

3. Put the juice of 1 lemon into each bottle. (Strain juice before putting into bottles) ^should turn pink

4. Add 900ml of filtered water to each bottle.

5. Add 1/8 tablespoon of yeast to each bottle.

6. Fit lids to bottles and shake well to mix.**

7. Leave for 3-5 days, bottles should feel hard and yeast settled on bottom of bottles.

8. Chill and drink.

*Option step 2. Once ginger sugar mix has cooled, remove ginger from the syrup.

**Option before step 6 peel and part slice some extra ginger and put in bottles for extra ginger taste.

Would like to know what is the easiest best way to turn this into an alcoholic drink. 

Thanks


----------



## Dubes (16/2/18)

Any body out there?


----------



## thumbsucker (16/2/18)

It would already be alcoholic as is. If you know the OG and the FG then you know your alcohol. Are you using baking yeast or brewers yeast. Brewers yeast will give more alcohol being more tolerant of alcohol. The only thing you can do is add more sugar but this will dry the finish out more.


----------



## Dubes (16/2/18)

Tanks for the info. I have only been using bakers yeast. Will try brewers yeast and see how that goes.


----------



## thumbsucker (16/2/18)

US05 yeast from your local brew store will do just fine. Or an English yeast will leave a little more residual sugar sweetness behind.

Personally

I would make enough to fill a glass 10Lt demijohn like this fitted with an airlock.







https://www.homemakeit.com.au/products/demijohn-10lt-narrow-neck-with-pvc-basket

Then let it ferment for a full two weeks, this will allow the yeast to consume all sugars and clean up off flavours from the ferment. You can then decant to your sterilised bottles and add a small amount of more sugar via Carbonation Drops






This will then carbonate the ginger beer and add about 0.5% more alcohol.


----------

